# Decaf Recommendation please



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm after some recommendations for a nice decaf for the mrs.

For the last year she's been drinking Coffee Compass's Sucker Punch Mahogany Roast Decaf. This is a very dark roast but she fancies trying something a bit lighter, like medium or medium to dark roast.

We tried Raves Swiss Water decaf last year and it was awful tbh. Don't know if it was maybe to do with the process used or just the beans but it wasn't good.

Any suggestions are most welcome.

Thanks,

Tony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I loved Decaf from nordcoffee.co.uk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/45606-nomination-for-best-decaf/?do=embed


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I was disappointed with James Gourmet Columbian, which is unusual since I've had good coffees from them. Just not at the moment it seems.

I've been using pour-over with Melitta and Kalita Wave recently and trying out some supermarket decafs. Waitrose have a Peru beans which is OK. Tesco have a ground Columbian and a ground Brazilian. Again OK, but nothing special. These are around £3.75 so a cheap experiment. Probably all better used with milk. I have yet to find a really good decaf for a pour-over without milk.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Surprised about the JG el carmen pitalito. I have had 2 x 250g bags over the last month and a one from last week open.

Almost glossy beans, rich, deep and moreish smelling in the bag. I have been using 18g to 19g in a v60 or aeropress to approx 300mls, sometimes more as an americano. Found them true to the description, super smooth, rich currant fruity finish.

Definatelty my most fave decaf out of around 6 decafs from diff roasters i have tried. Recognise not all pallettes alike, eg el muro from CHC i found totally repulsive, but others rated it.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

My question to other decaf users is whether you're disappointed with Columbian coffees. All the Columbians I've had as far back as I can remember have been disappointing.

I've had better results from Peru and Brazil recently. I particularly like the Tesco Brazil Finest ground coffee for my Mellitta pour-overs.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

I've found a winner.

Coffee Compasses Jalapa Community Lot.

Nice and smooth and it's more of a medium to dark roast. My mrs likes it so all good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

We were settled with rave's Peruvian decaf for a while but when we run out i will give this a go



Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I've found a winner.
> 
> Coffee Compasses Jalapa Community Lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I've found a winner.
> 
> Coffee Compasses Jalapa Community Lot.
> 
> ...


I'll give this a go too at some point. It's not easy to find a good decaf these days! I tried Square Mile's but that was pretty ordinary (and expensive) in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've found Union's current decaf blend one of the best I've had.

Not too dark and works in milk and without.

I found 18g in and 30g out to be excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I've found a winner.
> 
> Coffee Compasses Jalapa Community Lot.
> 
> ...


 Have been looking at this, is it true to the description of below? I have found CC coffees best about 2 weeks after roasting.

"This Jalapa lot is bright, sweet and rich. There is a sweet caramel & silky mouthfeel which makes this an extremely easy drinker."


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

i have written Rave's Peruvian decaf few posts earlier but supposed to be Union's Andres Mountain Organic Peru decaf.

I just ordered Cartwheel's Legoman V7 Decaf to try as they were this months LSOL just wanted to give them a go before i try CC Jalapa Community Lot.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

matted said:


> Have been looking at this, is it true to the description of below? I have found CC coffees best about 2 weeks after roasting.
> "This Jalapa lot is bright, sweet and rich. There is a sweet caramel & silky mouthfeel which makes this an extremely easy drinker."


Hi,

Yes I found it quite smooth. I wouldn't have said it was particularly rich, but then I haven't got the most sophisticated of pallets if I'm being honest.

I tried it about 6 days post roast and since then my mrs has been drinking it in her lattes and she's been enjoying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

I bought the CC Jalapa community lot too. I'm only just starting off on this espresso thing so my opinion should be taken with a grain of salt, but I find it quite uninteresting in flavour compared to the other non decaff beans I have. It's definitely smooth though, easy to drink.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

AJSK66 said:


> I bought the CC Jalapa community lot too. I'm only just starting off on this espresso thing so my opinion should be taken with a grain of salt, but I find it quite uninteresting in flavour compared to the other non decaff beans I have. It's definitely smooth though, easy to drink.


 what are the other decaf beans you have and enjoyed?


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

matted said:


> what are the other decaf beans you have and enjoyed?


Sorry maybe you misread but these are the first decaf beans I've tried. I'm just comparing to non-decaf beans I've tried so far.


----------

